# SimpleDateFormat



## DerGrinsemann (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Vielleicht bin ich ja blind ....

Der Date-String "Wed, 4 Jul 2001 12:08:56 -0700" soll geparst werden.


```
public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("EEE, d MMM yyyy HH:mm:ss Z");
		try {
			Date date = format.parse("Wed, 4 Jul 2001 12:08:56 -0700");
			System.out.println(date);
		} catch (ParseException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}

}
```

Bekomme aber immer nur ein:

```
java.text.ParseException: Unparseable date: "Wed, 4 Jul 2001 12:08:56 -0700"
	at java.text.DateFormat.parse(DateFormat.java:335)
	at Test.main(Test.java:16)
```

Der Formatierungsstring und das Datum sind der Doku von Java entnommen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html

Ich arbeite unter Apple MacOS 10.4.9 und J2SE 5.0

Woran liegts?

Marco


----------



## limago (9. Mai 2007)

Versuchs mal damit:

SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("dd MMM yyyy", Locale.ENGLISH);

sonst passen die Monate nicht....


```
import java.text.ParseException;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;
import java.util.Date;
import java.util.Locale;

public class Test {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("EEE, d MMM yyyy HH:mm:ss Z", Locale.ENGLISH);
		try {
			Date date = format.parse("Wed, 4 Jul 2001 12:08:56 -0700");
			System.out.println(date);
		} catch (ParseException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
	}

}
```


----------



## DerGrinsemann (9. Mai 2007)

thx ... das wars!

Somit ist mir auch die Brücke zu meinem ursprünglichen Problem gelungen:

Ich muss angelieferte Datumswerte verarbeiten, wie z.B. 
"Wed, 09 Mai 2007 15:05:00 +0100"

Fehler: Wochentag in Englisch, Monat in Deutsch

Marco


----------

